# Politique d'égoïsme sacré



## Paolo Yogurt

Buona sera, 

la locuzione "politique d'egoïsme sacré" è usata in economia per tradurre "beggar-thy-neighbo(u)r policy", ossia la politica economica attraverso la quale uno Stato migliora la sua situazione economica peggiorando quella dei vicini. 

Mi chiedo come possa essere tradotta propriamente, giacché potrebbe fornire il modello per una possibile traduzione italiana dell'espressione inglese: "politica di egoismo sacro" mi sembra poco adatto. 

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Paolo Yogurt,
Non mi intendo di economia, ma frugando in rete ho trovato "politica del rubamazzo", cf. Enciclopedia Treccani, *qui.
*


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Ciao, ti ringrazio. "Politica del rubamazzo" è una traduzione molto espressiva. 

Ma, per quanto riguarda "sacré", tu come l'intendi? L'espressione francese significa veramente "egoismo sacro"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Sacré nel senso che è dovuto, lecito, obbligatorio, intangibile, che va rispettato, sacrosanto. In francese, ti darei come indizio l'espressione "moi d'abord, les autres ensuite"


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Chiarissimo. Ti ringrazio.


----------

